# Fishing Oyster Lake



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm going kayaking in Oyster Lake Friday to chase to some reds and flounder. I'll be by myself and was seeing if someone would like to join me.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

*OYSTER LAKE*

DO YOU GIG OR REEL CATCH YOUR FLOUNDER? IF SO, WHERE ABOUTS DO YOU GET THEM........PLANNING TO GO NEXT WEEKEND FOR TROUT AT NIGHT. THANKS.


----------



## onemorecast19 (Jan 31, 2009)

*just seein how ya did*

Hey was thinkin about headin down in mornin how ya do today worth the trip down. I have a 2 hour drive


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

3 reds and two flounder. All on gulp swimming mullet.


----------

